# [Fragen] Filme über iTunes kaufen



## boss3D (1. Mai 2010)

*[Fragen] Filme über iTunes kaufen*

Hi!

Ich werde mir möglicherweise bald einige Filme über iTunes kaufen _(ob, hängt von euren Antworten ab )_ und habe dazu ein paar Fragen, da ich das noch nie gemacht habe ...

1.) Wie sieht es mit der Qualität aus? Sind die Filme in HD bzw. in welcher Auflösung bekommt man die?

2.) Wenn ich einen Film kaufe, bekomme ich dann auch wirklich eine komplette Datei _(z.B. AVI, mp4, etc.) _auf meine HDD, die ich probelmlos auf einen USB-Stick kopieren könnte, oder kaufe ich quasi nur das Recht, den Film anzusehen, bekomme ihn aber nicht wirklich?

3.) Wenn ich iTunes deinstalliere, sind dann auch alle gekauften Filme weg?

4.) Kann man über iTunes gekaufte Filme problemlos auf DVD brennen?

Danke für baldige Antworten.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Pommes (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Fragen] Filme über iTunes kaufen*

Also ich hab mir mal Troja gekauft

1) Qualität vom Film war eher schlechter, eher unscharf bei Vollbild
2) Ja die Datei befindet sich auf der HDD
3) Wenn vorher keine Datensicherung von iTunes gemacht wird und alle Dateien gelöscht werden sind alle Einkäufe weg. Möchte man den Film erneut herunterladen so muss man ihn wieder "kaufen" und dann sagt iTunes dass man ihn schon gekauft hat und ihn dann nur noch laden muss
4) Ja


----------



## FloH 31 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Fragen] Filme über iTunes kaufen*

Ich kann dir eigentlich nur davon abraten.
1) die Filme werden nichtmal in 720 p dargestellt, für 720 p braucht man ein gerät namens "apple tv" für 270 €
2) das dateiformat ist .m4v und läuft nur über Itunes, wenn du Itunes deinstallierst, musst du die Filme rauskopieren allerdings muss man den Film vor dem abspielen für den jeweiligen Rechner mit dem Account aktivieren. Die Anzahl der Aktivierungen ist glaube ich auf 5 oder so begrenzt Drm ist also vorhanden.
zu 4) kann ich nichts sagen, habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## DAEF13 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Fragen] Filme über iTunes kaufen*

1.) Es gibt auch einige der neueren Filme in HD, also dürfte die Qualität zumindest bei diesen niht allzu schlecht sein.


----------



## FloH 31 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Fragen] Filme über iTunes kaufen*

Also soweit Apple es bewirbt sind hd Filme in 720p Qualität nur mit Apple Tv möglich, was - denke ich - Preis/Leistungs-technisch absolut inakzeptabel ist zumal es halt nichtmal fullhd ist.


----------



## boss3D (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Fragen] Filme über iTunes kaufen*

Ok, die Antworten sind ja ziemlich eindeutig ...

Dann kaufe ich mir lieber die DVDs. 

Danke an alle.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Fragen] Filme über iTunes kaufen*

Eine weitere Frage, da ich mir ja jetzt die DVDs holen werde:
Die DVDs, die ich gerne hätte, gibt es _(noch)_ nicht in Europa und deshalb werde ich sie in den USA bestellen. Die haben dort aber Regional Code 1 und wir hier Regional Code 2. Soweit ich weiß bezieht sich das nur auf die Sprache, aber da ich ohnehin nur Englisch will, stört mich das nicht im Geringsten. 
Stimmt das auch wirklich und kann ich DVDs mit RC1 hier mit meinem Laptop ganz normal abspielen, oder könnte es zu Problemen kommen?

MfG, boss3D


----------

